

Congratulations Jeff: Spawning a New Process - bdfh42
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001168.html

======
haasted
Congrats, Jeff!

On a slightly related note, your choice of headline reminded me of this little
anecdote: <http://www.utdallas.edu/~asimpson/misc/funny/child.process>

------
Paperflyer
Congratulations, Jeff!

(BTW Is Stallman really THAT... inhuman?)

~~~
jrockway
_It doesn't take special talents to reproduce -- even plants can do it. On the
other hand, contributing to a program like Emacs takes real skill. That is
really something to be proud of._

I agree. Contributing to Emacs is hard. If it isn't having to wait for
copyright assignment papers in the mail, it's a 1000-message-long thread
debating the British vs. American spelling in the docstrings. In the end,
having sex is a lot easier.

------
DanielBMarkham
Congrats on making a replacement!

Good luck with the programming. I've found the IDE horribly awkward, the API
documentation completely lacking, and the debugger to be time-consuming and
frustrating.

All-in-all? I wouldn't miss it for the world. Good luck, Jeff.

~~~
tptacek
The core dumps are also a nightmare.

~~~
mynameishere
Did anyone _not_ think of that as a reply?

------
icey
Quick, does anyone know where Jeff can buy an Extra Small Aeron chair??

------
annoyed
he's gonna get introduced to a new way of programming

